# Norfolkline changing to DFDS Seaways



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Following the recent buyout of Norfolkline by DFDS, the 3 Maersk ships out of Dover are now currently being re-branded as DFDS Seaways.

Eventually, probably during their annual refits, the whole colourscheme will change but for now it seems just the funnel colours and names will change.

The new names will be Dover Seaway, Delft Seaway & Dunkerque Seaway.

When the website will change I dont know, but I guess it will be soon as the Norfolkline name will disappear....

Carl


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I am a Norfolk Line fan,but have also shipped out from DFDS Imminghan to Europort with freight.The service was very good,the cargo was mostly unaccompanied trailers,with only six of us drivers,we each were put in seperate multi-berth cabins,given a choice of meal and six cans of beer/fruit juice,(you could have any mix of the six) when the crew finished feeding us,we were told ,there is the fridge,help yourselves,see you in the morning.In the morning,we were given a cooked breakfast before leaving the ship.
If,and its a huge IF!,the same service is put into place on the Dover/Dunkirk route,i can see there being a 10yr waiting list,just to get on. If it is the same service as is allready in place with Norfolk Line,it will do for me.
Ted.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I hope they honour bookings already made as we have a booking for next may 2011.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

No problem with honouring bookings - Norfolkline have been owned by DFDS for some months now. I think this is just a corporate re-branding exercise to bring all the shipping side of the business under the same name / corporate image...

Like you Ted, I too am a fan of Norfolkline - I too hope that the service doesnt deteriorate...

We will see..
Carl


----------

